# Sugarpill Cosmetics



## jennifer. (Feb 20, 2010)

nc15 - winter
nc30 - summer

no base.


----------



## Soeth23 (Feb 21, 2010)

Burning Heart Quad

Swatches do not have a base. 





L-R: 
Flamepoint, Buttercupcake, Love+, Poison Plum.


----------



## obscuria (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's the ones I have. Magpie loose e/s, and Poison Plum and Tako pressed e/s

No base.


----------



## VenomousKiss (Mar 6, 2010)

Sugarpill Sweetheart palette. I ordered 7 more eyshadows, so more swatches soon!





















































​


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 9, 2010)

So again I apologize for the Iphone's pic quality but if this helps anyone in their purchases than it was worth taking these pics.

The four long horizontal swatches in a row include:
Sparkly demi matte Indigo blurple, Royal Sugar
Lime Green sheen, Absinthe
Foresty-green iridescent, Junebug
Metallic Red Rust, Asylum

Three dots in a row include:
Lumi over Fascinating e/l. (bottom)
Lumi over Smolder e/l. (middle)
Lumi over Mystery Kohl Power e/l.(top)

Lone ghostly green-white iridescent includes:
Lumi

(used zero eye primer btw)


















The Sweetheart and Burning Heart Quads

Sweetheart Quad contains:
Tako- matte white
Dolllipop-Matte Hot Pink
Midori-Leafy Green with some sheen
Afterparty-Blue with some sheen

Burning Heart Quad contains:
Poison Plum-Matte Purple
Love+-Matte Red
Flamepoint-Matte Orange
Buttercupcake-Matte Yellow

(no e/s base btw)


















Just for comparison: 
MUFE#92 (top) + Poison Plum 9 (middle) + coastal Scents hot pot CM07  (bottom)

MUFE 92 and CS CM07 are way more blue based.
Poison Plum way more red based.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 26, 2010)

Bulletproof vs NARS Night Breed: NARS Night Breed has silver shimmer, but it’s the closest shade I have because I don’t own a super matte black
Poison Plum vs Makeup For Ever #92: Makeup For Ever is more blue based, Sugarpill more pink/red based.
Dollipop vs Makeup For Ever #26: Makeup For Ever is more sheer than Sugarpill and Sugarpill has a better texture.
Flamepoint vs MAC Orange: Sugarpill slightly more red orange.
Love + vs Ben Nye Cherry Red: Ben Nye has frosty sheen and is less pigmented. Love + is the most true intense red eyeshadow shade I have ever seen. I can’t believe you can use this on the eyelids!






Midori
Buttercupcake
Tako
Afterparty vs Ben Nye Cosmic Blue: Afterparty is the least matte and has a shimmery sheen and is similar to Ben Nye Cosmic Blue but the texture of Sugarpill is better.





Magpie, Lumi, Junebug, Hysteric, Goldilux, Starling (bottom)





Decora, Asylum, Absinthe, Royal Sugar, Tiara (bottom)


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 28, 2010)

Royal Sugar in clear polish! 
I finally have stopped shopping around for that deep but true summer naval blue!

(It looks darker in person though, my Iphone makes it lean more toward what Royal Sugar looks like in the container).


----------



## Kirsty (May 2, 2010)

I hope the lovely lady who owns these doesn't mind, but they are too good not to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Junebug 2. Absinthe 3. Magpie 4. Starling 5. Royal Sugar






1. Hysteric 2. Asylum 3. Decora 4. Goldilux 5. Tiara 6. Lumi


----------



## wifey806 (May 22, 2010)

click to enlarge photos. 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



I can't tell you how impressed i am! and i shouldn't (no chatter!) <3


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a whole review in depth review of Sugarpill on my blog incase any one is curious about the company.


----------



## Jangsara (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mugpie:*
 



​ 
*Goldilux:*
 






*Hysteric*:








*Starling*:
 







*Junebug:*








*Absinthe:*








*Lumi:*
 






And some swatches, I tried to take photos that show the color and  shimmer and stuff:


----------



## Jangsara (Jun 17, 2010)

Sugarpill Burning Heart palette:




​ 


​ 



​ 




​ 


*Flamepoint:*




​ 

* Buttercupcake:*​




​ 
* Love  +:*​




​ 
*
Poison  Plum:*




​ 
Swatches:


----------



## amyzon (Jun 28, 2010)

_*Natural Lighting...*_




_*L,R Dollipop, Tako;      Top to Bottom, Lumi, Absinthe, Goldilux*_

_*With Flash...*_









_*L, R MAC Transparent Teal Reflects Glitter, Sugarpill Lumi Chromalust*_




_*L, R MUFE Star Powder No. 944, Sugarpill Chromalust Lumi*_


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Soeth23 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sweetheart Quad:









Sugarpill Dollipop 
MUFE 26





Urban Decay Peace
Sugarpill Afterparty
Ben Nye Cosmic Blue
MAC Freshwater





Sugarpill Tako
Ben Nye White
MAC Gesso





Ben Nye Jade
Sugarpill Midori
Urban Decay Graffiti 

All the swatches were done without a base*


----------



## dxgirly (Nov 1, 2010)

All natural lighting photos


  	Birthday Girl








  	Paperdoll








  	Swatches:


----------



## dxgirly (Nov 3, 2010)

Birthday Girl on the eye, used dry:


----------



## sugarbumpkin (Dec 8, 2011)

All pictures taken in daylight.  Swatches on bare skin (~NC20), no primer, and with a brush.


----------



## SQUALID (Dec 22, 2011)

Bulletproof, Tako, Buttercupcake, Flamepoint, Love +, Dollipop, Poison Plum, Afterparty, Midori, Goldilux


----------



## princess sarah (Jan 13, 2012)

Swatches from blog








  	Sugarpill Cosmetics Pressed Eyeshadows - Midori, Afterparty, Tako, Love+, Flamepoimt, Dollypop, Buttercupcake




  	Sugarpill Cosmetics Chromalust - Lumi, Paperdoll, Birthday Girl, Decora





  	Sugarpill Cosmetics Chromalust - Royal Sugar, Absinth, Starling, Asylum, Goldilux





  	Sugarpill Cosmetics Chromalust - Hysteric, Darling, Tipsy, Tiara


----------



## princess sarah (Feb 4, 2012)

Poison Plum = Love!! Review on Blog!


  	g


----------



## Kimmy13 (Sep 15, 2012)

Heart Breaker Palette 





  	Acidberry, Velocity, 2am, Mochi


----------



## Kimmy13 (Sep 15, 2012)

LOVE+,  @#$%!


----------



## Misskia27 (Sep 15, 2012)

Kimmy13 said:


> Heart Breaker Palette
> 
> Acidberry, Velocity, 2am, Mochi


 Love this palette! Just ordered it from Beautylish


----------



## princess sarah (Sep 17, 2012)

Cant get @#$% in Australia yet, beautylish won't post it to us so I have to wait for limited release


----------



## Ambre Tucker (Dec 6, 2012)

I wish i would have gotten @#$%!  having serious remorse over here its beautiful


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 24, 2013)

wifey806 said:


> click to enlarge photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

